# ,,Konflikt mit Emulationssoftware festgestellt''



## King-Dyeon (16. März 2008)

Hay, ich habe seit neustem ein Problem.
Sobald ich Crysis starten will, kommt die oben genannte Meldung.
Ich habe keine illegalen Programme auf meinem Rechner installiert  !
Welches Programm kann diesen ,,Konflikt'' ausgelöst haben ?^^ 
Hier mal ein screen :

http://img296.imageshack.us/img296/7431/26355721rw0.jpg

Bitte um Hilfe


----------



## d00mfreak (16. März 2008)

Meist sind es 
Acohol 120%
CloneCD/DVD
Daemon-Toos

bzw alles, was virtuelle CDVD-Roms erstellen kann.

Du wirst das betreffende Programm deinstallieren müssen, damit Crysis läuft


----------



## King-Dyeon (16. März 2008)

habe davon nix installiert, siehe screen.


----------



## d00mfreak (16. März 2008)

Naja, irgend was muss drauf sein.   

Hab im internet was gelesen, das SCSI-Laufwere auf der Blacklist stehen.
Das spricht sehr für Daemon Tools


----------



## LordMephisto (16. März 2008)

King-Dyeon am 16.03.2008 16:14 schrieb:
			
		

> habe davon nix installiert, siehe screen.


Hattest du schon mal eines der Programme installiert? Oder irgendein Brennprogramm wie Nero, CloneCd etc.? Möglicherweise sind noch Reste in der Registry. Gibt von SecuROM auch einen fix bei Registry Leichen:
http://www.securom.com/message.asp?m=module&c=7000&l=ge


----------



## Lordnikon27 (16. März 2008)

d00mfreak am 16.03.2008 16:26 schrieb:
			
		

> Das spricht sehr für Daemon Tools



Eher nicht, habe selber Daemon Tools drauf und Crysis startet ganz normal.
Kann aber auch daran liegen, das ich Vista 64 Bit hab, evtl. erkennts das dann net oder so, kp.
Darf man in so einem Fall zu einem No CD Crack raten? Evtl. hilft der. Falls man das nicht darf, könnte das eiN Sternie wegeditieren.


----------

